# Tulsan Milker



## Roadsend (Jul 3, 2017)

Has anyone have any experience with a Tulsan Milk machines. Made in Turkey and suppose to be popular milking equipment in Europe. They are now available through Mitty supply. Same company owns Zama and Walbro carbs which is on almost any small two stroke engine. Anyway just looking for some feedback from others. 

http://tulsanamerica.com/product-ca...king-machines-with-double-buckets-cow/page/2/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked the part that said
((engineers available to service equipment OVERSEAS)


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a single milker in Sweden and am very happy with it.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (May 6, 2012)

Any idea what the price range is on this product? They have no prices on the website.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

It is no good me giving you prices but it was slightly cheaper than the most common one here which is made in India. I liked the stainless steel churns rather than the plastic ones on many other machines.


----------

